# sick paradoxa?



## johnny 5 (Jul 5, 2008)

hey.

one or both of my L3 paradoxa have left strange brown/orange spots.

does anyone know what this is or why its happening?

could it be their water, food or temp?

i'm using tap but soon switching to distilled. their still on fruit flies from my culture and the temp is roughly 30c max (usually lower) for 12-14 hours a day.

any help would be swell.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 5, 2008)

I know exactly what your talking about. I've had some mantids do it before, not sure what causes it but most survive and very few die from it.


----------



## Giosan (Jul 6, 2008)

it's probably vomit.

Maybe you fed your mantis something bad? could be that or something you'll never find out.

do you feed crickets? It happens quite often but even more often when fed crickets.

I've had mantids vomit too. most just lived a happily life, but some died.


----------



## johnny 5 (Jul 10, 2008)

Giosan said:


> it's probably vomit.Maybe you fed your mantis something bad? could be that or something you'll never find out.
> 
> do you feed crickets? It happens quite often but even more often when fed crickets.
> 
> I've had mantids vomit too. most just lived a happily life, but some died.


no i never use crickets. only flies.

they seem fine, haven't done it since. i'm hoping for the best.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 10, 2008)

mine have done that. they usually turn out fine


----------



## dexatron (Sep 1, 2008)

the reason crickets kill mantids, is if the crickets eat carrots. i lost 4 mantids that way, before i learned the place i got the crickts gave them carrots just before delivery. carrots+feeders=sick mantis


----------



## mrblue (Sep 1, 2008)

dexatron said:


> the reason crickets kill mantids, is if the crickets eat carrots. i lost 4 mantids that way, before i learned the place i got the crickts gave them carrots just before delivery. carrots+feeders=sick mantis


while i have no actual proof, i'm pretty sure this was just an internet myth.


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 1, 2008)

mrblue said:


> while i have no actual proof, i'm pretty sure this was just an internet myth.


seconded


----------

